# 2010 NP FFL Roster



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*
2010 FFL Roster


Syxx Paq 
Anderson Silva
Rashad Evans
Gray Maynard
Matt Hughes

Servatose 
Georges St. Pierre
Jim Miller
Phil Davis
Todd Duffee

Sideways222 
Chael Sonnen
King Mo Lawal
Efrain Escudero
Mike Swick

Life B eZ 
BJ Penn
Nick Diaz
Jon Fitch
Tatsuya Kawajiri

Hawndo 
Antonio Rogerio Noguiera
Frankie Edgar
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
John Hathaway

Thelegend 
Fedor Emelianenko
Rampage Jackson
Cain Velasquez
Patrick Cote

Tyson2011 
Frank Mir
Mike Brown
Demian Maia
Tyson Griffin

Guam68 
Gegard Mousasi
Dan Henderson
Mark Munoz
Bobby Lashley

Toroian 
Jon Jones
Gilbert Melendez
Ross Pearson
Amir Sadollah

UFCFAN18 
Josh Koscheck
Alistair Overeem
Andrei Arlovski
Scott Smith

Indestructibl3 
Lyoto Machida
Jake Shields
Randy Couture
Brandon Vera

Phiya 
Brock Lesnar
George Sotiropolous
Joe Stevenson
Joseph Benavidez

Atilak 
Michael Bisping
Shinya Aoki
Dan Hardy
Bibliano Fernandes

Dario03 
Jose Aldo
Junior Dos Santos
Anthony Pettis
Dominick Cruz

TheGuRu 
Forrest Griffin
Ben Saunders
Yoshihiro Akiyama
Rory MacDonald

UFCFAN89 
Paulo Thiago
Ben Henderson
Christiane Santos
Marius Zaromskis

Hellboy 
Thiago Alves
Kenny Florian
Wanderlei Silva
Ryan Bader

Dakota? 
Urijah Faber
Miguel Torres
Alan Belcher
Vitor Belfort

Toxic's Challenge Team
Joachim Hansen
Donald Cerrone
Manny Gamburyan
K.J. Noons​*


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Mr. T predicts pain.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm pretty happy with the team I got


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

rather content with my team, one question though, will frank mir fighting for the interim belt be considered a title fight?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Still can't believe I missed out on such a huge first pick, but overall pretty happy with my Team, some exceptionally awesome teams there though.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty happy with my crew


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

3 or 4 really good teams i think could beat mine.

a couple teams im wondering wtf but there is potentional.

a couple teams im just like wtf.... then im like, well there is... wtf.. haha

i dont even know where da hell Damacio is these days and Gilbert has a super tough fight in front of him. If Gil gets by Aoki i think it will be smooth sailing for him and i will have a real chance to win this.

picking up Vitor in the 3rd round tho.... wow, who knows. he could be champ in one fight perhaps.

indestructibl3, guam and atilak have teams i wouldnt mind having myself ;P


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

My only concern is Diaz throwing a fit over a drug test, other than that, I've got some serious wins coming.

Still cannot believe Diego went undrafted.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Check out the last team added to the bottom of the roster. Those are the fighters chosen by Toxic out of all the ones who went undrafted. They're used in his challenge to the rest of the league which can be read about here if you want to participate sign up there. Those guys are on his team now and will be scored the same way as the other teams.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I almsot went for Hansen at the end, but just <3 Gono too much.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Tyson2011 said:


> rather content with my team, one question though, will frank mir fighting for the interim belt be considered a title fight?


YOU are going down, trying to counter my team by picking who they fight.

i agree though this is a title fight right? 

im still in shock i got pick #1 and still sorry about F'ing my time allotted so badly >.<


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah an interim title fight counts the same as a title fight.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Man I really hope Vera takes out JJ so I can get off to a good start, but unfortunately I can see Jones edging out Vera for a UD =(


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi is Bellator org counted in this FL ? 

if so id like to swap james tony as he dont seem tobe having a mma match for about 6months for that acter guy Huerta!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No on the Bellator, according to ZP's sign up thread at the beginning:



> Fighters can be chosen from the following: UFC, Strikeforce, WEC, DREAM, and Sengoku


thread found HERE.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> No on the Bellator, according to ZP's sign up thread at the beginning:
> 
> 
> 
> thread found HERE.


ok np shocked that Sengoku is in it tho


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bummer, Huerta would've been a good acquisition.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Hm, a lot of the picks people went with surprised me. I personally tried to pick fighters I thought would fight a lot this year, as well as fighters who I believe are up-and-comers. Picks like Toney(who probably will only fight once this year) or like Vera, Mir, Carwin, or really any fighter who has been off and on, or is about to fight a fighter they're not favored against I view as a high risk pick.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Servatose said:


> Hm, a lot of the picks people went with surprised me. I personally tried to pick fighters I thought would fight a lot this year, as well as fighters who I believe are up-and-comers. Picks like Toney(who probably will only fight once this year) or like Vera, Mir, Carwin, or really any fighter who has been off and on, or is about to fight a fighter they're not favored against I view as a high risk pick.


i agree with that, thats why i took Anderson #1. but i dont see how you can say Carwin is High Risk, hes only been off because of the birth of his daughter and brocks illness, and when he came back he was in a title match. He might be have been a bit of a risk, but not a high risk IMO. Besides you know what is said about risk.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Syxx Paq said:


> i agree with that, thats why i took Anderson #1. but i dont see how you can say Carwin is High Risk, hes only been off because of the birth of his daughter and brocks illness, and when he came back he was in a title match. He might be have been a bit of a risk, but not a high risk IMO. Besides you know what is said about risk.


True enough, and I suppose whoever had Carwin just scored some major points. Title victory by KO in the first round. Whereas I got two decision wins. Heheh, oh well.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Servatose said:


> True enough, and I suppose whoever had Carwin just scored some major points. Title victory by KO in the first round. Whereas I got two decision wins. Heheh, oh well.


i do, i tied your total night points, with one mid round flurry from they heaviest handed man on the planet. that is just one of the reasons i wanted him, title fights are always a good thing


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha alot of the teams im seein are well "Safe"


Id say my Team is the exact opposite of that 
That could easiley come back and haunt me. So far though im good. (Good job King Mo)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Because of his ban, Alizio's fighters are available if anybody should need them in the future for an add/drop situation, they are:

Cain Velasquez
Gilbert Melendez
Vitor Belfort
Damacio Page


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I would like to drop James Irvin and pick up Vitor Belfort please.


----------

